# Hiya from Singapore



## Tropical (Nov 13, 2012)

Hiya guys, I'm Kero from Singapore. 29 years old and just recently began to get my own gear. 

I fell in love with snowboarding 1 year ago on a trip to Niseko. Absolutely beautiful place with great snow. 

Staying in Singapore means I can only snowboard whenever I travel overseas. I miss the snow like crazy the rest of the year. 

I joined this forum hoping to learn more about snowboarding and making new friends here.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! I'd say learning to snowboard in all that Japow is a great way to get hooked on our super awesome, funtime sport!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Tropical said:


> Hiya guys, I'm Kero from Singapore. 29 years old and just recently began to get my own gear.
> 
> I fell in love with snowboarding 1 year ago on a trip to Niseko. Absolutely beautiful place with great snow.
> 
> ...


Hey man welcome! I miss S'pore food like crazy!! Enjoy some chicken rice for me soon!!!

Now you can hop down to NZ during the summer too! 

!!! more !!!! for effect !!!!


----------



## Tropical (Nov 13, 2012)

Heya Guys, thanks for the welcome.  

Yeah, snowklinger. The chicken rice is pretty awesome. I'm gonna get some for dinner tonight thanks to you. I'll eat it for you. :laugh:

Good idea about NZ, I will go over during next year summer to get some snow. 

I'm going to High1 Korea during 23 Jan-8 Feb. I hope I can catch some good pow there.


----------

